# Do not hurt rescued dogs with flippant opinions.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

I can’t keep my cool any longer when I see the use of a public forum for rescue to air personal grievances. If one foster is lost, or one penny of donations is lost for one rescued dog because people can’t exercise restraint in making negative comments about the complexity of rescue operations – when they don’t know all the facts – then I am fit to explode. 
Anyone can read these posts and they don’t need to be a member. Imagine a person thinking about fostering or donating, who just happens upon this forum, seeing all the two and fro and judgment? Please think before you type. Think about all the dogs languishing in foreclosed properties, shelters, or being neglected due to lack of funds for veterinary care. If one of those dogs doesn’t get treatment because people love to just throw random opinions around – take it to a private forum. I don’t think that is too much to ask. 
Rescue rocks and anything else – petty human hormones or emotions or knee jerk opinions are not welcome in dog rescue. Haven’t the dogs suffered enough without more human BS? 
Enough is enough. Let’s shut up about ourselves and go rescue some dogs. 



Everyone who is drawn to read a rescue post is a potentially valuable person to dog rescue. Use your words to help rescue and not to hinder.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have to agree. It is one thing to have a strong opinion, but when those opinions potentially affect dogs in need, it crosses a line.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree with you Bronwyne. For a moment I was angry with AMA, but then rational thought took over. Times have changed drastically in the last few years. I think that initially breed rescues were founded to re-home a few dogs whose people suffered dire circumstance...illness, even death. But, today is different. People loose their homes, dogs find themselves in horrible prisons, called shelters. Shelters are over burdened. The circumstance of today are not what breed rescues were set up to handle. The dedicated volunteers do their best to save as many precious lives as they can, even if those individuals are not pure bred. It is hard. Sometimes it isn't easy to live by the rules of an organization. Sometimes, your feelings get hurt when you have worked hard and long, but find no help.
This is such a sad situation. All I have to say is that I respect and admire you, Edie, the AMA rescue group and all who foster. I was swayed for a little while by my fondness for a dedicated foster, but I realized that she was simply hurt by the rules of an organization that does need to follow it's founding philosophy. 
I am confident that I am not remarkable and that most of us who love and support our precious breed will continue to love and support our precious breed's rescue organization.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sylie said:


> I agree with you Bronwyne. For a moment I was angry with AMA, but then rational thought took over. Times have changed drastically in the last few years. I think that initially breed rescues were founded to re-home a few dogs whose people suffered dire circumstance...illness, even death. But, today is different. People loose their homes, dogs find themselves in horrible prisons, called shelters. Shelters are over burdened. The circumstance of today are not what breed rescues were set up to handle. The dedicated volunteers do their best to save as many precious lives as they can, even if those individuals are not pure bred. It is hard. Sometimes it isn't easy to live by the rules of an organization. Sometimes, your feelings get hurt when you have worked hard and long, but find no help.
> This is such a sad situation. All I have to say is that I respect and admire you, Edie, the AMA rescue group and all who foster. I was swayed for a little while by my fondness for a dedicated foster, but I realized that she was simply hurt by the rules of an organization that does need to follow it's founding philosophy.
> I am confident that I am not remarkable and that most of us who love and support our precious breed will continue to love and support our precious breed's rescue organization.


:goodpost:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bronwyne ... I hope you read what I just posted on Deb's thread.:tender:

And, thank you ... I completely understood your PM to us.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Browyne, it's me Christine. Not sure if you remember me or not, but that's not important. Let me assure you, 1000%, it matters not which rescue group a baby in need is with, trust me on that. People's hearts just focus on the baby. So worry not, not at all. This is a very passionate subject and everyone is truly on the same page. It's all about the babies in need. Oh how we have "some" idea, not completely what recuses and fosters do, and oh how much, we thank you. 

Not one of us, or even the genral public, who love animals would ever turn their backs on a baby in need.

We all are on the same page, and honestly Browyne, I'm not here often, but from what I have read, nothing posted here on SM would stand in the way, of anyone trying to help an AMA baby or any furbaby in need regardless of which rescue they are with.

If anyone were to be judgemental of a statement here or there, then they truly just don't understand, and are not tuned in anyway.

Bless all of you who rescue and foster. And boy I want to be one of you someday. I want my home to be filled with special needs babies, and I mean that from the bottom of my heart.

Trust in what I say.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

allheart said:


> Browyne, it's me Christine. Not sure if you remember me or not, but that's not important. Let me assure you, 1000%, it matters not which rescue group a baby in need is with, trust me on that. People's hearts just focus on the baby. So worry not, not at all. This is a very passionate subject and everyone is truly on the same page. It's all about the babies in need. Oh how we have "some" idea, not completely what recuses and fosters do, and oh how much, we thank you.
> 
> Not one of us, or even the genral public, who love animals would ever turn their backs on a baby in need.
> 
> ...


Finally! A voice of reason. :thumbsup: Thank you!! Love to you and your crew. :smootch:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I think all of SM is behind our awesome rescue organizations. We're already at $3,000 (appxly) for this year's Rescue Raffle. I find this amazing in today's economy.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I think all of SM is behind our awesome rescue organizations. We're already at $3,000 (appxly) for this year's Rescue Raffle. I find this amazing in today's economy.


 
It is!!!! YEah!

I think deep down ,no matter the financial situation there's always room for helping a fluff and with so many on the forum,even if we contribute,just a little , it all adds up.


----------

